# Run Dovers first rig trip...



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

First and foremost, what a great crew!!!! :clap :bowdown

jjam (Jimmy) Should be jigging Jimmy!!!! Hehas got to be sore from jigging today.










Ocean Man (Matt) was the chunk master. He put out a chunk line that SHOULD have produced, if YF came by,and Matts uncle James, Who did everything from jigging to chunking to keeping the boat spotless.

Met at Sherman cove, and after loading everything. We were in the pass a little before 3 pm, and after about 3 miles we start getting 2ft'rs from the NW, heading SE we were sure we were going to be wet. Fortunatly Run Dover is very dry for a CC, and we only had a few splashes on the whole Trip.

Managed about 30mph all the way there, and first stop is Petronis at 5:45pm. Called Fat Jax and they told us they had worked Pet without much happening, and they were heading to to the next rig. Worked Pet for about 45min,then went and caught up with Fat Jax right after they landed their YFT. :clap All we could see was the YFT, smiles, and the guy holding the fish up straining!!! Beautiful fish.

We jigged up some Cuda and a Black fin, which some were already Bled out



















after awhile we decide to take a break and get some dinner. Pull up to the rig and set up under the lights and start the night drift.



















Set up on the Marlin before day light and wait, looking for topwater signs, very little. Fat Jax comes in after a night battle with a white trout or something, and we put out a nice 2 boat chum line with nothing after an hr or 2.










I don't know how Mark stayed onboard standing up there for hrs!!!

Trolled to another rig, then Recess heard us and told us they was in great water, and YFT were in the area, Fat Jax was up on plane immediatly and headed off to Ocean America.










After running through Recess's Chum line :doh we start chunking and jigging with the same non producing luck.

Rode back in bad interval 2ft'rs and then, after Tapping out and giving the wheel to Matt, the ride starts getting better.










If the water had been like this the whole time and we boated a couple of YFT, the trip would have been perfect!!!!

Thanks Fat Jax and Recess with the company!!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Scot Also good talking with you out there. And thanks for the heads up on the floating logs. I ended up dodging two on the way in. Man wasn't the water conditions great?Glad, all had agood time. Gene


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Scott good to see yall out there. Sure wish there would have been a little more life out there but as we have found out thats the way it goes with tuna fishing in that area. We had a good showing from the forum out there. 

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Glad you made it out Scott and crew.

Jim and I are ready to go again. Hopefully it won't take so long for everyone to get together and make the next run. ( we have only been talking this trip over for a year or so).

Take the boys next ime, they would love it. The one you had riding in the back when you saw us today paid me to say this.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

hey scott, at least we got to try and the conditions we great. you just can't beatfishing with great people on the boat with ya.( i fished w/jjam in the outcast cobia tourny and he is a great guy to fish with). maybe the winter winds will give us some favor and we can all get out again soon and the tuna will be more cooperative toward us. see ya on the water.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Great post, thank you for going out! I finally have a picture of the Fat Jax not on the trailer!!!!!

What are you cooking on the grill there? Looks better than the sandwich we were chewin on. 

Glad this trip worked out for everyone. Always makes me feel a little better knowing there is someone close we can count on. None better that the PFF gang.

Buddy Boating is the BOMB!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

great report scott! sounds like yall had a good time and had a great crew

there is always good eatin when you have matt around


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Scott, 

Thanks for the invite and absolutely agree "a greatcrew"...This would be my first"tuna trip" and I certainly had a great time.

Ocean Man Matt coached us alongand if there were any tuna in our area it would've mayhem for sure...We may have tried too hard with endless jigging, chunking and maintaining an organized deck...LOL

Scott, The Ron Dover CCis a nice 26fter that delivered am awesome dry ride in the slop on the way out..

Although we didn't seethe hot actionwe were looking for Ilook forwardto my next tuna trip..

Thanks again Scott for a Great Trip!

Jimmy


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Scott..

Now you know the way out there and back.. hopefully next time the fish will cooperate.. 

rich


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Glad you guys had a Great Trip!!!*_

_*Stopped by Jimmy's yesterday and heard the story first hand. Also glad you guys did not Run Dover that floating Island out there with that big tree attached.*_


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Scott, thanks for having James and I on board. I really had a great time out there, couldn't have asked for a better crew. Wish the Tuna would have cooperated but thats just the way it goes...The Run Dover is a fine vessel and I had a good time driving her back to port. I will go thru my pic's and post them later today or tomorrow. Thanks again for the invite, would love to do it again sometime.



















Pretty Blue water


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

good to see ya'll out there, it was a fun trip regarless of what we didn't catch. it's been about 4 yrs since we did a forum buddy boat overnighter.....we made two attempt's at it and they didn't go so well. just ask Rich (reel crazy)..... something like 5 or 6hr's to get in from the edge


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Scott congrats on getting that trip under your belt....im sure there will be many more for you......everyone i talk to says how well those boats ride....you have got a fishing machine for sure.......and you had a pretty damn good crew with you too.......yall will slay them soon enuff........hate i wasnt out there to at least converse on the vhf, but i got a call and had to return for a funeral!

so is bluewater in your veins now? oke


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Scott, tks for the report. Great write-up and pics. Always nice to get out, especially when you accomplish a "first"!:clap


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats at finally popping your rig cherry Scott. Now ya know the way and capability of the boat for future trips.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet trip man....looks like everybody out that weekend at the rigs had a blast!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

It sure was a blast!!!! Forgot to mention we worked the Marlin with the Shady Lady. Gorgeous Boat.

I was trying to remember where on the forum I had heard about her.


----------

